# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El agua de grifo en Berlín

## Jonasino

> El plomo en la tuberías, la medicación en el sistema de agua y "sangre" en el Spree - ¿es segura para beber lo que sale de su grifo?
> 
> Según Stephan Natz, el agua del grifo en Berlín no podría ser mejor. "Nuestra agua ha sido etiquetado como adecuados para los niños. No puede ser mejor que eso ", dice el portavoz de la empresa de servicios públicos de agua de Berlín, Berliner Wasserbetriebe (BWB). En 2003, un estudio de comparación 270-ciudad del agua del grifo galardonado Berlín de la calificación "extra bueno". Pero es "extra bueno" lo suficientemente bueno?
> 
> Alemanes tienden a preferir el agua por la botella. Sólo el año pasado, los alemanes gastaron  3000000000 de agua mineral, consumiendo un total de 13 mil millones de litros. Eso es más de 130 litros por alemán al año, más de 10 veces el consumo anual promedio de 12,5 litros per cápita en 1970. Más de 500 marcas de agua mineral competir en el mercado de Alemania, en comparación con 197 en los EE.UU. y sólo 37 en la vecina Austria. Berlín es aún el hogar de primera "sommelier agua" de Europa, Arno Steguweit, que diseñó carta de aguas de 42 variedad del Hotel Adlon.
> 
> Esta enorme ingesta de agua mineral se debe en parte al sesgo alemanes hacia burbujas (al contrario que en Francia, España o los EE.UU., donde la gente bebe fundamentalmente agua sin gas) y en parte debido a la creencia en los beneficios superiores de sabor, de seguridad y salud de agua mineral. Pero, de hecho, cuando la organización de consumidores Stiftung Warentest comparó 29 aguas minerales sin gas en 2012, se encontró que un tercio tenía microbios y dos tercios tenían pocos minerales.
> 
> No tan Leitungswasser. "El agua del grifo de Berlín es naturalmente rica en minerales, como el magnesio, el sodio y el calcio", dice Natz. Tiene, en efecto, ha doblemente filtrada: en primer lugar, a su paso por diferentes capas antes de establecerse en acuíferos subterráneos naturales; segundo, cuando esta agua se extrae por una de las nueve plantas de agua de la BWB y se purificó en un sistema de tres pasos. Cada día el BWB extrae un promedio de 585 mil metros cuadrados de agua potable, que se distribuye luego a través de una red de aproximadamente 8.000 kilometros de longitud de los tubos de toda la ciudad. "Realmente lo principal que hacemos es hierro extracto. De lo contrario el agua tendría un sabor ligeramente la sangre como, "
> ...


Fuente: exberliner.com
Traducción: San Google

----------

